
Biz guy with good idea looking for someone to do all the work - sixQuarks
Me:  Good ideas.  Proven track record.<p>You:  Ambitious, talented, hustler who can make decisions and get things done.  Full-stack developer with UX skills preferred, but open to designer who can hire the right people, manage things, understand and execute my vision.<p>Funding:  I will invest $50,000 into this project<p>What&#x27;s in it for you?:  Depends on your skills and what you&#x27;re looking for, we would need to iron out the details.  Up to 50% ownership, vested over time, or combination of ownership and monthly stipend (which comes out of the original $50k investment).  More importantly, this will be a good opportunity to absorb my 15+ years of marketing and product development experience.<p>-----------<p>I realize this sounds crazy (oh sure, another biz guy that wants me to do all the work), I get it, no need to comment on how terrible this is.  You just have to assume that I&#x27;m not BSing, either you&#x27;re interested or you&#x27;re not.<p>Send email introducing yourself to:  hn@sixquarks.33mail.com<p>please include examples of your work and&#x2F;or accomplishments.
======
stray
> You just have to assume that I'm not BSing, either you're interested or
> you're not.

Assumptions are the mother of all fuckups. You want examples of work and/or
accomplishments? Fair enough.

 _Show us this proven track record of yours._

What products have you developed? What have you successfully marketed?

~~~
CyberFonic
Yes please, show and tell. If you are successful, then why not let the whole
world know?

As for the $50k? That barely gets you to MVP. If you are so confident of your
great idea, then why not incorporate a company, pitch in say $1m and then hire
competent people who can and will execute your vision? That is how successful
business people operate.

------
sharemywin
What kind of product? Who are you selling to? (businesses, consumers,
enterprise?) Who's going to do the sales? Not that Technology isn't important,
but just as important or more is the person that goes out and sells it. You
can fake a product for a few users to validate you can get customers. Also,
why not just spec out what you want and have off shore contractors do the
building?

~~~
sixQuarks
this is not a saas product, doesn't involve traditional sales. I'm looking for
entrepreneur-types, not offshore contractors.

~~~
sharemywin
Is it a marketplace? viral product? education based? hardware? ecommerce? lead
generation? having some kind of idea of the area will filter people that
aren't going to have an interest your idea.

------
deedub
Has this approach ever worked for you or is this first time you've tried it?
Not a positive or negative comment, although I assume "no". Just curious.

~~~
sixQuarks
I'm not expecting it to work. Mostly experimenting, you never know.

~~~
CyberFonic
Which is exactly why "ambitious, talented, hustler[s]" on HN are not likely to
get excited by your offer of sweat equity on something that even you have
doubts about.

~~~
sixQuarks
never know unless you try

~~~
deedub
Actually, you do know (almost) without trying. Any person here that you would
actually want to work with or start a company with would have told you that.

